# Blueberry Crosses



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm planning my next grow while I finish flowering what's in my tent. I've got to finish making a veg area. I plan to start germing in about 25 days, so I've got some time to sort all these thoughts out. 

3 strains, 3 plants, DWC buckets. I've got the first 2 strains picked out. Cali Connection Tahoe, LSC Redrock and I want something with a blueberry cross. So, here's the genetics I've got on hand. Please chime in if you've grown any of these, or if you just wanna give your thoughts on which one I should pick.

Blueberry Crosses:
New Blue Diesel (blueberry indica x NYCD) - sannie & knutsel
Jackberry F3 (blueberry indica F1 x Sannie's Jack) - sannie & knutsel
Blueberry Sativa (true blueberry x blueberry) - eskobar
Chemdawg x True blueberry (yeah, that) - Sannie's opengrow 
Blue Hash (blueberry x Cali. hash plant) Dinafem
Blue Widow (blueberry x white widow) Dinafem

I'm leaning towards the chemdawg x true blueberry. 

Thoughts?

As a side note, most of the flowering times are pretty close, with the exception of the Blueberry Sativa.  They say 11 weeks on the site, but I've seen a GJ where it went 13.  All of the others are within 7-9 weeks.  

Right now, I only have 1 tent.  I'm going to finish a box to veg with in my garage, but I've only got a few more weeks, maybe a month and a half before we get into consistent 90 degree weather during the day.  So, I probably won't be able to use it until the winter (October should be getting cool enough).  I could potentially be locking my tent up for a month to flower 1 plant.  But it could be totally worth it also.  Long flowering sativa with the final month to have the 600 watts all to herself....food for thought.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2011)

Buy AC and them all


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 8, 2011)

Please send check for AC!

I'm trying to convince my wife to let me run ducting from my home AC to the box to cool it all, and do exactly that NC.  She's not really going for the plan.  

Please send check to convince wife!!


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

I say go with chem dog x true blueberry to. I've grown bluebery widow. It's potent and good and will impress anyone whos never been around homegrown.  But I think maybe it's lacking that something special you may be looking for. I grew blueberry skunk and I'd put it behind the blue widow. But it really depends on each person what they like. Go exotic. Jack Berry might be my choice to. one of those two.. gl, thats all I know .


----------



## akhockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I absolutely love my G-13 Blueberry Gum. Blueberry x Bubblegum. It smells very good produces nicely and Ive had it finish in 7 weeks if the temps stayed warm enough. That Chem Dawg sounds like a good choice though.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 14, 2011)

Where are you ordering your seeds from?  Sounds like some great crosses.  Check out Spice Of Life Seeds and Chimera if you want some guaranteed dank Blueberry.  Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique stocks both of those breeders.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 14, 2011)

Some of those seeds I got from attitude and some came from sannies. I've heard of both of those. Will definitely be checking them out. Thanks Maine!


----------



## MaineWeed (Feb 14, 2012)

G-13's Blueberry Gum is supposed to be nice...the ones I've seen and what little I tried were good enough that it convinced me to buy some seeds of it from G-13 to try outdoors here in Maine.


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 17, 2012)

I would def. go with eskobars B.B. Sat if ou have the room and time bro. Stay away from sannies gear (Imo) Havent seen alot of keepers...
B.P.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 22, 2012)

True to the Blue Gum from G13.....great product all around.  Smell, looks, taste, and finish time are all perfect.  Mine stretches a ton so topping many times to bump up the yield is a must.

I would grow the "Pike's Peak Diesel" (Blue Dream x Sour OG) x Deadhead OG) or the Blue Sour Kush (Blue Dream x Sour OG) from MG Seed Co., if was was growing a Blueberry cross.  I think the Blue Dream is far superior to any Blueberry I've had over the last 10 years.  Both of these crosses yield big for OG's all because of the Super Silver Haze and Blueberry influence.

But I like your choice as it is similar to the two I prefer.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 23, 2012)

Bong Puller said:
			
		

> I would def. go with eskobars B.B. Sat if ou have the room and time bro. Stay away from sannies gear (Imo) Havent seen alot of keepers...
> B.P.



I ran several of esko's bb sat. Very nice plant. The longest one went around 83 days of I remember correctly without looking at my notes. Yields were above average for all, so was trich production. Ran all females 3 times before deciding on a keeper. I lost everything a while back and currently not growing so as to keep the wife happy until this state goes medical legal, which could be sometime this year. 

Anyway, the keeper I had went exactly 77 days and had a wonderful oriental spiced tea flavor with a hint of blueberry and cinnamon. Happy happy weed, all up on your head. It would plaster a smile on you face that would make the joker envious. Always felt very creative when baked on it, and it was ome of those that was thought provoking. 

I do have to disagree with your opinion on sannies gear. The jackberry is a fabulous stain as is some of his other gear I've run. I've got a few packs of his herijuana, ko kush and jack h that I will be popping as soon as I get growing again.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 23, 2012)

On a side note, about a year ago I helped a friend run trough about 24 seeds of BC buds BC blueberry. We found a keeper that has a smell and taste very close to a handful of ripe blueberries off the bush. That's going to be the next pack I pick up. I'd love to find that pheno again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Kloned, I've been perusing BCBD's website (cus I'll be pickin' up some godbud soon :hubba: )and saw their Blueberry. 

What's the buzz and longevity of their BB? I was curious cause I'd love to try some nice BB that actually gave a good buzz as well as taste.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 23, 2012)

Howdy 7. Never got to congratulate you on the MVP...so congrats!

I'd call the bb a good 8 or 8.5 out of 10. The las run I had with her, I pushed her to about 63 days or so. She's plenty good at 55, but I wanted to get the trichs around 85 or 90% to really get a nice body buzz, and she how effective she was on my hip and shoulder pain. I was mostly smoking out of a bong or dugout, it would last a good 3 hours before loading another bowl. It wasn't really a knock out, although an overindulgence would melt you into the couch. I found it particularly beneficial when I'd smoke after work right before playing with my kids. It seemed to make my swelling go down moreso than another other strain I've tried, besides blackberry kush.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

ty for your input, will most def try to pick some up w/ my Godbud. :cool2:

and thank you for the congratz.

eace:,

7ge


----------

